# Columbian Spotted Pleco??



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

This? http://bluegrassaquatics.com/pl-l165-columbian-spotted-re-g.html


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

yes but if you look further it seems as if "Columbian spotted pleco" is a made up name for a leopard sailfin. which would be too big for my tank. I wonder if indeed they are one in the same. I will take a pic tonight and post it to see if any experts can identify my fish.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I was sold my leopard sailfin pleco under the same name as yours from PetCo.
Pleco over 1 year old and 9 inches! (Odd color because he has his camelflage)


Less than a month with me, and about 2 inches

Yes it's the same fish.

Does yours look like this?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful fish, too bad they get that big!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

ok everyone here is my pleco. I am thinking he is not a sailfin pleco because his top fin has tattered edges. Coloring is similar though. Please help anyone, I have him in a 75 gallon tank but need to know what type before I decide whether I will keep him or not. apologies for the crappy photography, all I have is a phone.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Look's to me to be young Sailfin that just need's time for development of dorsal that has been tattered. 
75 gal would be about right for this fish. What makes you think as you mentioned,,that he will get too big for your tank?
Proper time for researching fishes,,is BEFORE you bring them home.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

ahh the condescension, I figured I would get some of that. 

if indeed he is a young sailfin, you think 75 gallons would be ok for him?? if so I will keep him I guess. he is rather pretty. will he be ok with other bottom dwellers like corydoras??


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

jmf3460 said:


> ahh the condescension, I figured I would get some of that.
> 
> if indeed he is a young sailfin, you think 75 gallons would be ok for him?? if so I will keep him I guess. he is rather pretty. will he be ok with other bottom dwellers like corydoras??


Well,larger tank would allow more room for fish that might achieve 16 inches with good care, but they aren't really all that active as adult's.
Prolly would not keep him in tank with rooted plant's for he/she could cause damage to plant's just by lumbering about, but with plant's such as anubia,fern's,attached to wood,it could work. 
The fish would not pose any trouble for corydora's but the cory's might be quicker at grabbing lion's share of food's.
Could alway's place some food for the pleco in the tank at light's out such as New Life spectrum pellet's for large fish,zuchinni,cucumber,romain lettuce,sweet red pepper's,alage wafer or two.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

sounds good roadmaster, thanks for the input, he has done wonders on the wood already.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Allred said:


> Beautiful fish, too bad they get that big!


He's only half way done growing, they usually get to 18 inches! 




jmf3460 said:


> ok everyone here is my pleco. I am thinking he is not a sailfin pleco because his top fin has tattered edges. Coloring is similar though. Please help anyone, I have him in a 75 gallon tank but need to know what type before I decide whether I will keep him or not. apologies for the crappy photography, all I have is a phone.


(apologies in advance i call plecos "he" if gender is not already determined)
That looks like a sailfin pleco and exactly like mine (little) with camo-action colors going, just because its tattered doesn't make it a non-sailfin. I think I read somewhere that you can tell if its a sailfin variety the number of 'spines' (forget proper term) in the top fin, I think its its over 8 its sailfin, let me look for that link... here we go http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/pleco.php
"But the Leopard Pleco can be identified by the dorsal fin. It has 10 or more rays while other pleco genera will have 8 or less."
The photo is a little blurry to tell for sure, but it looks like over 8 rays in the fin.

Be forewarned: they will become a huge poop monster. Mine lived in a 10 gallon for a while (did daily water changes to remove all the poop/nitrates). He's in a "55" gallon (technically 48) right now with a sun sun canister filter, and he nearly manages to clog it with poop (intake always covered and outflow is about 1/2 strength from it). I clean every other day now and am planning a monster tank 270+ gallon custom build in the future with a home made super filter to deal with that poop.
They have high bulk low fiber diets so they eat a lot and process food quickly which results in a lot of poop, they can have poop strands 3x-4x their body length.
You can defiantly keep one of these but they do take a bit of work or a really really good filtration setup. My main advice: give him a good shaded hiding place and plenty of room to swim on the bottom.
Another note: Every fish is different but mine took to eating plant leaves and roots so just a heads up he might do that as he grows (if you keep 'em). Mine ate: swords, anubias (roots), hornwort, and completely devoured java fern. Hes currently in a anacharis only tank as it seems to be the one plant he doesn't eat. This plant diet wasn't from lack of food he gets algae wafer and a fresh vegie every night.
He's eaten: Hikarki sinking wafers (daily) highly recommend the brand, cucumber, zucchini (definite fav), lettuce (romane), butternut squash, pumpkin, peas, brusclesprouts (fouls water, do a w/c after if used), and of course all the tank plants I did not want him eating...


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is an updated picture of this pleco. His name is now James and he has grown probably a whole inch since i got him. He is pretty lively and likes the cut in half cocoanut shells I put in there for him. I have been told from another forum that he is in fact a gold spot sailfin pleco not a leopard sailfin. Thoughts??


----------

